# For those who love the tinies ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This little girl is in Missouri, about 5 hours drive from here. Thank goodness. She is 4 months old (born in January) and only weighs 1.4 pounds. The glass she's next to is a regular 8 inch kitchen glass. Holy cow she's little!! The ad says she's healthy and loves to play, she's just super tiny. Charts to be 2 pounds full grown. 

Take a look at this cutie....


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow is she a cutie! They're cute but I think 2 lbs is a little to small for my comfort. I love her colors and pattern!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I think you want a sissy for Brody!!!! LOL....I just know it, I am gettin the vibes !!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am RESISTING! I AM TRYING to resist. Maybe I can resist. LOL.

Brodysmom


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is a cutie but her little dome head looks a little worrisome? Chibi was that size at that age.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe she has hydrocephalus? She does have kind of a big head. Especially for her size. Her forehead looks big. The ad says she's perfectly healthy, but geez... that's so tiny!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh she's so cute. Reminds me a little of Gia (Gia's way cuter of course). Chloe weighed 1.3 lbs. at 4 months but was much "chubbier". She's bony. If she had hydrocephalus, they would have to disclose that, right? If they know about it?


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

She is sooooooo tiny! How precious! You need her, you know you do.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

She is cute, but I could never have one that little. After having Phoebe, who isn't even that little (like 3 lbs hopefully more!) I don't think I'll ever have a teeny tiny dog again, at least not by choice haha. As cute as she is its too much worry for me, because she refuses to behave like she is as delicate as she is LOL.
Schroeder, our new boy, is more like 5-5.5 lbs and that is a more comfortable size for me, even though hes still a small dog.

Enough of my rant haha. She is an adorable little alien though!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's a wee wittle baby girl.  She doesn't appear to be hydrocephalous. Usually by that age you could see it in her eyes. They would be pushed downwards, or out to the sides. Gia was even tinier than that at 4 months old.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, I don't know how you guys do these teeny tiny ones! She looks so small to me! I think Brody is small but he's 4 pounds and sturdy. He leaps all over and doesn't seem fragile at all. Not sure I could deal with something so tiny and delicate! If I had a tiny, it would have to be one like Chloe who has some "body" to her! 

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh she's so cute. Reminds me a little of Gia (Gia's way cuter of course). Chloe weighed 1.3 lbs. at 4 months but was much "chubbier". She's bony. If she had hydrocephalus, they would have to disclose that, right? If they know about it?


Robin, isn't Chloe going to be 4 months old on the 9th of this month? My mind has been so all over the place this last 2 weeks, so I may have her BD mixed up. She was born Jan. 9, right?

I'm so used to the "bony" ones, so she looks fine to me. :lol:

Yeah, they have to disclose it if they know she has it. Most Breeders offer some kind of health warranty, so if she had it, they would probably keep her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Wow, I don't know how you guys do these teeny tiny ones! She looks so small to me! I think Brody is small but he's 4 pounds and sturdy. He leaps all over and doesn't seem fragile at all. Not sure I could deal with something so tiny and delicate! If I had a tiny, it would have to be one like Chloe who has some "body" to her!
> 
> Brodysmom


I'll be honest, they are a lot of work. Or I should say you have to watch them constantly. It's worth every second, but time consuming. The hardest part is when they are younger. Round the clock care.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't handle tiny ones....too much work!!...she's so cute though......


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

She has a very exaggerated head. Poor little cutie pie, result of a bad BYBer


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

She is very pretty. I'm sure someone is going to snatch her up quick.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> Robin, isn't Chloe going to be 4 months old on the 9th of this month? My mind has been so all over the place this last 2 weeks, so I may have her BD mixed up. She was born Jan. 9, right?
> 
> I'm so used to the "bony" ones, so she looks fine to me. :lol:
> 
> Yeah, they have to disclose it if they know she has it. Most Breeders offer some kind of health warranty, so if she had it, they would probably keep her.


Yea, her birthday is Jan. 9. I always go by weeks but I'm guessing she's like 4-1/2 months. I should just go by the month now that she's here. Did I mess something up? I better go back and re-read my post. I am so darn confused anymore with all these dogs. LOL. Yea, cuz the little one is 10 weeks and Chloe is 8 weeks older, I think.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Teresa - I see where I messed up. I meant she weighed 1.3 lbs. at 3 months when I got her, not 4 months. Sorry. Got to keep my babies straight. I need to weigh her now cuz she's definately had to have gained weight. She is a chub a wub. I kinda like it though.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh my goodness she is a teeny weeny one! Oh Tracy...you are getting a bit puppy broody for a sister for Brody. I think it is futile to resist the need for Bridget!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Yea, her birthday is Jan. 9. I always go by weeks but I'm guessing she's like 4-1/2 months. I should just go by the month now that she's here. Did I mess something up? I better go back and re-read my post. I am so darn confused anymore with all these dogs. LOL. Yea, cuz the little one is 10 weeks and Chloe is 8 weeks older, I think.


You're so funny girl. :lol: That would make Chloe 4 months on the 9th of May, and Sophie/Lily would be 9 weeks, 2 days old today. Just chalk it up to being tired. That's what I do when my mind starts going blank. :lol:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Come home to Mommy Tracy Bridget, wherever you are!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> You're so funny girl. :lol: That would make Chloe 4 months on the 9th of May, and Sophie/Lily would be 9 weeks, 2 days old today. Just chalk it up to being tired. That's what I do when my mind starts going blank. :lol:


Thanks for keeping me straight. I don't think Chloe or Lily will be a "tiny". I considered Bambi a "tiny". Chloe is bulky and compact. Her Mom was much thinner framed than she is. We'll have to see. Lily's parents are average. She was half the size of her brother but already weighs 1.6 pounds at 9 weeks. They all grow so differently, some faster than others so it's really anyones guess until they are at least a year old, don't you think?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Thanks for keeping me straight. I don't think Chloe or Lily will be a "tiny". I considered Bambi a "tiny". Chloe is bulky and compact. Her Mom was much thinner framed than she is. We'll have to see. Lily's parents are average. She was half the size of her brother but already weighs 1.6 pounds at 9 weeks. They all grow so differently, some faster than others so it's really anyones guess until they are at least a year old, don't you think?


Yeah, I agree. I always tell everyone that too. They can be tiny wee ones when they are young, and may stay that way, but can also hit some real good growth spurts, and end up much bigger than you'd think. There really isn't any way of knowing right now at this age. 

I always try to figure out how to explain how my 3 grew. They started out tiny, and I don't want to say "slow" growers, cause that doesn't sound right. They grew consistently, just weren't ever meant to be big, so they never had large growth spurts. Lexie actually kept her puppy chub until she was about 5 months old. They all grow differently, and like you mentioned, you never know what their size will end up until they are 9/12 months old. I've even seen some grow after that.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yeah, I agree. I always tell everyone that too. They can be tiny wee ones when they are young, and may stay that way, but can also hit some real good growth spurts, and end up much bigger than you'd think. There really isn't any way of knowing right now at this age.
> 
> I always try to figure out how to explain how my 3 grew. They started out tiny, and I don't want to say "slow" growers, cause that doesn't sound right. They grew consistently, just weren't ever meant to be big, so they never had large growth spurts. Lexie actually kept her puppy chub until she was about 5 months old. They all grow differently, and like you mentioned, you never know what their size will end up until they are 9/12 months old. I've even seen some grow after that.


Yep, I spent a long time talking with my breeder about it the other day. There can also be a huge size difference between pups from the same litter. She's gotten pretty good at guessing but she said some of her biggest pups were the smallest at birth. They all grow at different weights. She's big on the breed standard. She finishes all her Bitches before she breeds them. Her average pup adult size is 4 pounds or so. It really is anyone's guess. It sure is fun to talk about and analyze though, isn't it?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww! Look at those ears! She's a cutie! Zoey was 1.11# at 4 months and she's 4.10# full grown


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I think she's a little cutie! Doesn't even really look all that fragile to me. As far as her head goes, it may even be the picture. I look at some of the ones of Lily and think they don't represent her or her size well at all. Whatever the case, I hope she finds a loving, responsible forever home.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Adorable as can be, but wwaaaaaay too small for my comfort zone. I'm pushing it with Tilly who is around the same age but 1 lb. 14 oz. Tilly's tiny features has me petting her most of the time with one finger. If I had a dog any smaller I wouldn't pet it at all. Just look from a distance and pray that there were no strong winds.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I think she is a doll. I LOVE the teenie ones. I think her head looks fine also. It looks typical for the tiny ones with a nice applehead. I also think she will grow into her head so to speak.


Lori


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I know in Jago's litter there was a cute very tiny boy. A lovely looking little baby, but he was already reserved, and anyway, we were looking for a bigger puppy.

Sadly the tiny died very soon after going to his new home 

It does make you stop and think...

Barbara x


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't see any hydrocephalus but to be sure she would need a sonogram. Alot of times you can see hydrocephalus in the eyes, they have usually one lazy eye and it is very noticeable. Shes a cutie tho


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

unchienne said:


> If I had a dog any smaller I wouldn't pet it at all. Just look from a distance and pray that there were no strong winds.


Lol they can look terribly fragile indeed, sweet though.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't think she has hydroenchephalitus (I just KNOW I spelled that wrong  ) I thought Tilly had an overly big head...especially when seen from the side, but it was just really apple, and she grew into it by the next month. It's still a wee bit round for my tastes, but I see her growing into it even more as time goes by. Here's a pic to see what I mean.










Another dog at Jody's...not a littermate...had the actual condition, and you could tell something was really wrong. She's a sweet, sweet puppy, but her eyes were so stretched due to her cranium that they were more vertically oval than normal. And she said the vet identified it as a _mild _case and that she'd eventually look more (though not completely) normal later as her features settled. And no, she wasn't for sale b/c of her condition and despite people still being interested.

The multiple pup size thing freaked me out a bit at first. I thought small chis gave birth to small chis and that you could tell that if they were runts at birth, they'd stay runts. I got an education on that one. Tilly's brother, Scotty, is HUGE compared to his siblings. Pearl and Coco are about the same size, Tilly is the smallest, but Scotty is already almost as substantial and tall as my 6 lb. leggy chi, Boo. Yet in their newborn pics, all looked relatively the same size.

Not an expert on this by any means. Total newbie. But just thought I'd share what I've seen myself as some of the posts seem concerned that this might be the result of bad or inconsiderate breeders.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

After having a "tiny", I'm hooked on them. I loved it but I'm home a lot and I had the ability to take her everywhere. Remember, Bam wasn't sick until 3 days before she died. They are not for everyone but they sure can be special. I didn't seek out another "tiny" because I found what I wanted and they are perfect for me but I'd have another "bitty" in a minute. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of mine looked like they had a big head when they were younger. That just comes with the tinies. They grow into them, though. When Chance was a baby, his head being wider, I wondered sometime if he'd topple over. :lol: I lost most of my pics recently to a power surge, but I'll share one of Gia when her dome seemed large, and one now.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> All of mine looked like they had a big head when they were younger. That just comes with the tinies. They grow into them, though. When Chance was a baby, his head being wider, I wondered sometime if he'd topple over. :lol: I lost most of my pics recently to a power surge, but I'll share one of Gia when her dome seemed large, and one now.


Bam's head seemed a little large for her body too. I think just cuz she was so skinny. T - I think about your babies all the time. I just wish we lived closer so we could walk together with our babies and strollers. Can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia's big ole' dome at 5 months old. 










Gia now at 15 months old. I think she has a very nice Apple head now, that fits her teeny body.  Her eyes are not always all bug eyed like this pic. She just does that when she's not sure of something. :lol:


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rcj1095 said:


> After having a "tiny", I'm hooked on them. I loved it but I'm home a lot and I had the ability to take her everywhere. Remember, Bam wasn't sick until 3 days before she died. They are not for everyone but they sure can be special. I didn't seek out another "tiny" because I found what I wanted and they are perfect for me but I'd have another "bitty" in a minute. Just my opinion, of course.


Hi Robin, Like you I'm home a lot with my babies, or hubby is here if I'm out socially for more than an hour or two  

When we started out as Chi owners, I definately wanted bigger Chi's, Honey was about 5lb, Jago a big lad at about 8lb. My lil Rosie Buttons is approx 4lb ish.

Now I think I would look to go smaller, and know I have the time (too much time  ) to care for a tiny. No children in the home, the finances and a few years Ch experience behind me.
That said I hesitate to say I want one....But not sure why?

It's not to dress up (hate that) carry in a bag or strut around with in town on a Saturday afternoon....waaaaay too long in the tooth for that!!!!!

Hubby, doesn't mind either way as I know he'll love her whether a "shrimp" or a bigger lass 

Barbara x

* By smaller I mean small like Rosie, or a little smaller.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Bam's head seemed a little large for her body too. I think just cuz she was so skinny. T - I think about your babies all the time. I just wish we lived closer so we could walk together with our babies and strollers. Can't wait to get mine!!!


Yeah, they usually grow into it for the most part. But with Bam having the heart problems, even though she didn't show signs of illness until the end, her body was trying to compensate for her heart being weak by not gaining weight. The bigger they get, the harder their heart has to work. What happens in those cases is as they grow, their heart no longer is able to sustain life. It has to work to hard, so they then start showing signs of complications. With Chase, his left ventricle was so narrowed, that by the time he was right at 10 weeks old, that was all his little heart could handle. 

I would love to be closer so that we could take walks together. We could also have play dates. The pups would love that. 

I think you will love your stroller! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Hi Robin, Like you I'm home a lot with my babies, or hubby is here if I'm out socially for more than an hour or two
> 
> When we started out as Chi owners, I definately wanted bigger Chi's, Honey was about 5lb, Jago a big lad at about 8lb. My lil Rosie Buttons is approx 4lb ish.
> 
> ...


Hi hon. I rarely dressed Bam up. It bothered her. It's just kinda special to have something so small be so lively and dependent on you. I can't explain it but I think you would love it. You can find the little ones. Take your time and do your homework. I really think you'd enjoy it.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rcj1095 said:


> Hi hon. I rarely dressed Bam up. It bothered her. It's just kinda special to have something so small be so lively and dependent on you. I can't explain it but I think you would love it. You can find the little ones. Take your time and do your homework. I really think you'd enjoy it.



Thank's Robin. It would be nice to be able to give a special home 
I just feel smaller, rather than on the bigger side would be better here. 

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Thank's Robin. It would be nice to be able to give a special home
> I just feel smaller, rather than on the bigger side would be better here.
> 
> Barbara x


I agree completely. Some homes aren't conducive to it, yours definitely is. I would love to see you have a "bitty". They are quite healthy just more prone to human error which shouldn't be a problem at your house. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I LOVE the bitty's too. It takes a special person to take the time needed, but if you have it, go for it. I LOOVE Ivy for her petiteness. I bought her for that very reason. I bought Willow for her biggness, so we could have a chi that was easier for Tristan to call his own. Willow is on a diet and the vet wants her around 7 lbs. We will see how she does. I swear Ivy can out eat her, but she doesn't gain. Poor Willow, she is just like me.

Lori


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Not having experience with tiny Chis, I think they're extremely cute and I would definitely consider getting one. That being said, I'm sure once I brought it home I would find all sorts of stuff to worry about.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

3l3ctric said:


> Not having experience with tiny Chis, I think they're extremely cute and I would definitely consider getting one. That being said, I'm sure once I brought it home I would find all sorts of stuff to worry about.


Oh yeah...for one you have to shuffle because they can appear out of nowhere, then make sure they aren't hidding in furniture, under pillows etc. or they can be sat on. Ivy loves to burrow under pillows so we have to be careful. 

Lori


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder if her skull is closing properly. Her head does look a little strange, nevertheless... she is CUTE! I think you're thinking sissy for brody too!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I think she is cuter the cute! I love Tiny Chis though...


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

She's so adorable! I would worry about having one that small though.

Jaelyn is 3.5 lbs and already I can't count the time she's gotten under foot or worse my husband didn't see her snuggling in the blankets on the couch and he's sat on her. Having a chi a little over half Jaelyns size would worry me every day.


----------

